# GPO slow down



## frequnknown (Mar 21, 2006)

Does having multiple GPO's enabled, but having no settings defined in them effect the log in/off times?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Not generally but anything is possible... Most times I find slow logins are caused by DNS issues on the network. Can you post an ipconfig /all from a workstation?

Check the event viewer on a workstation, are there any userenv or netlogon issues?

Are you running roaming profiles or redirecting my documents?


----------

